# Liquid nitrogen Rifle (Dicamba) on hay



## Schrfarms (May 5, 2019)

Sprayed grass hay fields almost a week ago 60 degrees the day I sprayed. 18 gallons of liquid nitrogen 27-0-0.per acre 1 1/2 pints low volume 2 4 -D. Per acre Here is were I had a senior moment put 1 1/3 pints of the Rifle per acre but only wanted 1/3 per acre. And now the grass hay is pretty brown. Will it pull out of this? Southern pa. Some straight orchard grass. Some fescue/ Timothy/ Orchard grass mix


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Very good chance it will. Watch the growing point in a week or so . Hope for rain.


----------



## Schrfarms (May 5, 2019)

Thanks for the reply. It has rained quite a bit since I sprayed it Probably about 2 inches and raining today.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

There was a time a lot of uan was sprayed on grass hay here in my area. I have a relative that run spray rig for when the big fertilizer dealers in the area he said they no longer spray uan on grass it all goes on dry... ... when they did spray it on they were sure to do it much earlier and if you did it just a couple days ago in southern Pennsylvania I would expect some burn. Add 22 oz Dicamba , who knows you'll definitely want to keep an eye on it only time will tell..... the question isn't always live or die but more will it be a productive crop this year. And will it make good feed and sometimes the question is will it be safe to feed or graze. ...... if you buy your spray products from a reputable firm that has a good in-house agronomist, in time maybe you can get them to look at it


----------



## Schrfarms (May 5, 2019)

Thanks endrow I will keep a eye on it and will give a update next week on what it looks like. One good thing is Mother Nature is providing us with plenty of rain. But that does not help getting corn in the ground. The worst thing is I sprayed it last fall and was pretty broad leaf free had a lot of horse-nettle last year and trying to get it under control. I know after first cutting is the time to control it better.


----------



## Schrfarms (May 5, 2019)

Wanted to give a reply on how the hay is looking. We had 3 inches of rain and after the rain quit the hay came out of its brown leaves and it is looking dark green now. Can not wait till I can get the moco working and get some hay on the ground in a few weeks


----------

